# Dragon Ball Super - Nuova Serie



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Aprile 2015)

Dragon Ball Torna con una nuova serie animata in TV, che sarà trasmessa da Luglio ogni domenica in Giappone
La serie si intitolerà Dragon Ball Super, e sarà sceneggiata da Akira Toriyama, l'autore del manga.
Dragon Ball Super sarà ambientato pochi anni dopo la sconfitta di Majin Bu, ed è da considerarsi a tutti gli effetti il continuo ufficiale di Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2015)




----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

come cartone non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2015)

Uscita oggi la prima puntata, che ve ne pare? Intanto, ecco la sigla del nuovo Dragon Ball


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2015)

Il pubblico ama troppo la serie che Akira Toriyama -ormai centenario penso- si è rimesso a disegnare


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Luglio 2015)

Vista la prima puntata subbata. Mamma mamma, mi sembra di tornare bambino! Comunque prima puntata normale, ma sarà da giudicare molto più in là


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> come cartone non mi è mai piaciuto.



ban


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Il pubblico ama troppo la serie che Akira Toriyama -*ormai centenario penso*- si è rimesso a disegnare


Ha sessant'anni


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Luglio 2015)

Dragon ball doveva fermarsi alla serie Z e doveva finire anche prima (saga di Cell, massimo).


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Luglio 2015)

Eccolo eccolo 

Ma vidal perché è fatta cosi male? Non assomiglia a quella dello Z


----------



## Mou (6 Luglio 2015)

Piango


----------



## forzaplus44 (7 Luglio 2015)

finalmente si ritorna alle origini, cancellando quello schifo di dragon ball gt


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2015)

Io quest'anno sto avendo una regressione infantile pazzesca. Dragon Ball, Star Wars, Jurassic World, videogiochi...


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io quest'anno sto avendo una regressione infantile pazzesca. Dragon Ball, Star Wars, Jurassic World, videogiochi...



Penso che ci siano tantissimi casi di Benjamin Button


----------



## Liuke (7 Luglio 2015)

scusate l'ignoranza....ma le state guardando subbate?
edit: ok per forza subbate ne è uscita una sola per ora ahahah

detto ciò penso sia l'unico anime che nn riuscirei a guardare in lingua originale....


----------



## Stex (14 Ottobre 2015)

qualcuno lo sta guardando?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Ottobre 2015)

Stex ha scritto:


> qualcuno lo sta guardando?



Io si, sta per finire la battaglia degli dei.


----------



## Stex (15 Ottobre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io si, sta per finire la battaglia degli dei.



bo certo che partire subito con una battaglia...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ho visto i primi 3-4 episodi, e molte trovate sono estremamente bambinesche. Vegeta che si mette a ballare e cucinare. Non so.. So che DB ha sempre avuto queste trovate, ma forse visto a 23 anni ha un effetto diverso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2015)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> come cartone non mi è mai piaciuto.



Nemmeno a me...ho provato a seguirlo a più riprese ma non mi ha mai catturato...ho sempre preferito notevolmente I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco (La serie classica Grande Tempio+Asgard+Nettuno) e Ken il Guerriero...
Probabilmente sono più per i cartoni con una componente anche drammatica che su Dragon Ball non ho mai riscontrato..

Ad ogni modo spero questa nuova serie soddisfi gli appassionati


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2015)

Eccomi. 
Già concluso il primo avversario in poche puntate (giustamente, data la presenza del film). Si prospetta una lunga serie con nuovi avversari!


----------



## Albijol (15 Ottobre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dragon ball doveva fermarsi alla serie Z e doveva finire anche prima (saga di Cell, massimo).



Sono l'unico a cui piaceva il primo Dragon Ball (Goku piccolo, atmosfera più allegra, tornei divertenti, ritmo più veloce, meno filler, il genio delle tartarughe, Crilin e altri amici di Goku non troppo distanti dal livello di Goku) e ha schifato a morte lo Zeta?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2016)

Qualcuno lo sta seguendo? L'ultima puntata ragazzi... mamma mia l'ultima puntata!!


----------



## DannySa (18 Aprile 2016)

Qualcuno sa quando arriverà in Italia?


----------



## Butcher (18 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo sta seguendo? L'ultima puntata ragazzi... mamma mia l'ultima puntata!!



Mamma mia quanto mi sono gasato!  Sto fremendo per la prossima e nel sapere cosa potrà succedere alla fine del torneo!



DannySa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa quando arriverà in Italia?



Per il momento 0 assoluto, ti conviene vederla sottotitolata (e forse ti conviene perché in lingua jappo è molto bella).


----------



## DannySa (18 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto mi sono gasato!  Sto fremendo per la prossima e nel sapere cosa potrà succedere alla fine del torneo!
> 
> 
> 
> Per il momento 0 assoluto, ti conviene vederla sottotitolata (e forse ti conviene perché in lingua jappo è molto bella).



Sì ci ho provato l'anno scorso e avevo preso giù diverse puntate ma poi ho mollato, aspetterò.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto mi sono gasato!  Sto fremendo per la prossima e nel sapere cosa potrà succedere alla fine del torneo!
> 
> 
> 
> Per il momento 0 assoluto, ti conviene vederla sottotitolata (e forse ti conviene perché in lingua jappo è molto bella).





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno a me...ho provato a seguirlo a più riprese ma non mi ha mai catturato...ho sempre preferito notevolmente I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco (La serie classica Grande Tempio+Asgard+Nettuno) e Ken il Guerriero...
> Probabilmente sono più per i cartoni *con una componente anche drammatica* che su Dragon Ball non ho mai riscontrato..
> 
> Ad ogni modo spero questa nuova serie soddisfi gli appassionati


Da questo punto di vista Dragon Ball è molto più fruibile e semplice, è vero e sempre da questo punto di vista ti consiglio Naruto che, al di là dell'estrema banalità del suo protagonista, ha delle vette davvero artistiche con certi altri suoi personaggi.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista Dragon Ball è molto più fruibile e semplice, è vero e sempre da questo punto di vista ti consiglio Naruto che, al di là dell'estrema banalità del suo protagonista, *ha delle vette davvero artistiche con certi altri suoi personaggi.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Eh... proprio a lui pensavo


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista Dragon Ball è molto più fruibile e semplice, è vero e sempre da questo punto di vista ti consiglio Naruto che, al di là dell'estrema banalità del suo protagonista, ha delle vette davvero artistiche con certi altri suoi personaggi.



Ormai sono troppo "vecchio" per appassionarmi a nuovi cartoni...la mia stagione è passata, mi sono giusto comprato i DVD con i film di Ken il Guerriero ridisegnati che sono qualcosa di commovente per chi è della mia generazione..






Manco le nuove serie dei cavalieri sono riuscito a vedere, tipo Lost Canvas..sono troppo legato alla serie originale..
Per fortuna esiste You Tube per i nostalgici come me..


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh... proprio a lui pensavo



Fin troppo facile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Fin troppo facile


Però pensavo anche ad un altro personaggio. Buttati


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però pensavo anche ad un altro personaggio. Buttati



Ok, vediamo se ci prendo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ok, vediamo se ci prendo....


Uhm... stavolta no.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uhm... stavolta no.



Cavolo, non ci ho pensato a lui.. ti do ragione comunque


----------



## Butcher (19 Aprile 2016)

Prendete il vostro Naruto e andate via di qui, felloni!


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Aprile 2016)

il problema di dbsuper è l'animazione, per quanto riguarda la trama, mi sfugge ancora come possa collegarsi col finale della serie z che tutti conoscono, dato che non c'era alcun riferimento al caos della serie super


----------



## Butcher (20 Aprile 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il problema di dbsuper è l'animazione, per quanto riguarda la trama, mi sfugge ancora come possa collegarsi col finale della serie z che tutti conoscono, dato che non c'era alcun riferimento al caos della serie super



Quello in cui appare Ub?


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2016)

Ma vogliamo parlare di questa nuova saga con Trunks del futuro? Si preannuncia spettacolo


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Giugno 2016)

finalmente si torna seri


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quello in cui appare Ub?



la serie gt non esiste, è una commercialata, la sua correlazione con la z è fake


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la serie gt non esiste, è una commercialata, la sua correlazione con la z è fake



Si certo, mi riferivo al fatto che Ub appare anche in Z alla fine 
Inoltre è stato anche menzionato in Super da Goku.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2016)

Ho visto degli episodi che mi mancavano che devo rimettermi in pari, ma quanto è sgravo Hit? Troppo troppo forte e cazzuto.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho visto degli episodi che mi mancavano che devo rimettermi in pari, ma quanto è sgravo Hit? Troppo troppo forte e cazzuto.



Potenzialmente è imbattibile.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi, non so se la state seguendo ma questa saga di BG mi sta piacendo molto


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Agosto 2016)

ci sono volute 47 puntate per riprendersi, cmq black spaventoso, anche se ancora non ho capito chi diavolo sia


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2016)

Dal torneo in poi puntate di altissimo livello.
E chi si lamenta dei disegni semplicemente non si ricorda DB Z, anche lì c'erano alcune scene dai disegni pietosi.

La saga di Black è bellissima, attendere una puntata di 20 min a settimana è terribile.


----------



## neversayconte (29 Agosto 2016)

Ciao ho trovato solo puntate sottotitolate in italiano via streaming. 
Voi che risorse usate?


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ciao ho trovato solo puntate sottotitolate in italiano via streaming.
> Voi che risorse usate?



Le stesse, doppiate in italiano non ce ne sono. Anche perchè è ancora all'inizio, siamo a 57/150-200.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Agosto 2016)

Scopro solo adesso che Dragon ball ha una nuova serie. In realtà non sono mai stato un grande appassionato di fumetti o cartoni animati (a parte griffins o Simpsons che guardo tuttora) , ma devo dire che la serie Dragon ball e' sempre stata tra le mie preferite (diciamo pure con Holly e Benji e Kenshiro) .Certo, forse sono un po' vecchiotto per questa roba avendo passato i 30 da un paio d'anni, pero' non vi nego che leggere di Toriyama che si mette a scrvere una nuova storia mi colpisce e mi fa tornare un po' ragazzino...quasi quasi me lo sparo pure io...anche se ricordo poco o nulla della saga e so gia' che dovro' sorbirmi il broncio della mia compagna che gia' quando in notturna mi faccio due orette di Bloodborne sulla play mi guarda in cagnesco.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Agosto 2016)

ah, ma perché dite che dragon ball gt non conta niente? Sarebbe quello dove c'e' il mostro bianco con le sfere nel petto? Questa nuova serie da quale punto della storia riparte?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2016)

Dragon Ball GT non è di Toriyama. Non è una serie ufficiale tratta dal manga.
Questa serie invece è il continuo ufficiale della Saga Z, quindi riparte esattamente dopo la morte di Majin Bu.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Agosto 2016)

dragon ball z terminò con il torneo 10 anni dopo la fine di majin bu, questa narra i 10 anni di buio non raccontati, probabilmente, la serie super andrà oltre pure quel torneo, l'unica cosa ancora oscura, è che in quel finale dello z, non c'era nulla di ssjblue ecc..


----------



## Eziomare (30 Agosto 2016)

Cos'e' ssjblue?
In effetti ricordo vagamente che la serie gt era bruttina rispetto alle altre, non credevo pero' fosse aliena al manga


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Scopro solo adesso che Dragon ball ha una nuova serie. In realtà non sono mai stato un grande appassionato di fumetti o cartoni animati (a parte griffins o Simpsons che guardo tuttora) , ma devo dire che la serie Dragon ball e' sempre stata tra le mie preferite (diciamo pure con Holly e Benji e Kenshiro) .Certo, forse sono un po' vecchiotto per questa roba avendo passato i 30 da un paio d'anni, pero' non vi nego che leggere di Toriyama che si mette a scrvere una nuova storia mi colpisce e mi fa tornare un po' ragazzino...quasi quasi me lo sparo pure io...anche se ricordo poco o nulla della saga e so gia' che dovro' sorbirmi il broncio della mia compagna che gia' quando in notturna mi faccio due orette di Bloodborne sulla play mi guarda in cagnesco.



Cambia ragazza


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> dragon ball z terminò con il torneo 10 anni dopo la fine di majin bu, questa narra i 10 anni di buio non raccontati, probabilmente, la serie super andrà oltre pure quel torneo, l'unica cosa ancora oscura, è che in quel finale dello z, non *c'era nulla d*i* ssjblue* ecc..



Si è vero, però si può rimediare. In quel torneo si vedeva solo Goku vs Ub, non c'era motivo di trasformarsi in quell'incontro.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Settembre 2016)

Che puntata ragazzi! Unica pecca, ormai i livelli di forza sono completamente SBALLATI...


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che puntata ragazzi! Unica pecca, ormai i livelli di forza sono completamente SBALLATI...



mi sa che a breve scoppia il caos nella timeline del presente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Novembre 2016)

Figo il piccoletto che ha distrutto l'intero universo perchè la risata di Zamasu lo disturbava


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Butcher (24 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Che trashata. Orrenda.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che trashata. Orrenda.


Quoto.
E ti credo che abbiano lasciato la sigla giapponese.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)

La nuova opening ragazzi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Febbraio 2017)

Per me è una roba veramente brutta. Ci ho provato più a volte a vederlo visto che dragon ball mi piace, ma niente, non ci riesco. Mi stupisco del successo onestamente


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2017)

Certo che trasformare il personaggio della Ubisoft di Hitman in un personaggio di Dragon Ball è da Oscar


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2017)

Frieza sarà il decimo combattente dell'universo 7 nella saga del torneo del potere


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Frieza sarà il decimo combattente dell'universo 7 nella saga del torneo del potere



Da vedere, io sono sempre dell'opinione che all'ultimo secondo tornerà Bu in squadra... sta cosa di Freezer mi sembra troppo strana.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Da vedere, io sono sempre dell'opinione che all'ultimo secondo tornerà Bu in squadra... sta cosa di Freezer mi sembra troppo strana.



Io spero che torni Frieza, sarei curiosissimo di vedere come collaborerà con gli altri 9 nel torneo, e in termini di forza sarebbe il più forte di tutti, visto che prima di perdere energia dovuta alla trasformazione stava surclassando Goku SSJB. Bu ha già dimostrato di essere piuttosto inaffidabile, come quando si addormentò durante i test preliminari nella saga del torneo indetto da Beerus e Champa. Ma poi perchè è ritornato ciccione? Nella sua precedente comparsa era dimagrito.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io spero che torni Frieza, sarei curiosissimo di vedere come collaborerà con gli altri 9 nel torneo, e in termini di forza sarebbe il più forte di tutti, visto che prima di perdere energia dovuta alla trasformazione stava surclassando Goku SSJB. Bu ha già dimostrato di essere piuttosto inaffidabile, come quando si addormentò durante i test preliminari nella saga del torneo indetto da Beerus e Champa. Ma poi perchè è ritornato ciccione? Nella sua precedente comparsa era dimagrito.



Che Freezer eventualmente collabori con gli altri 9 la vedo moooolto improbabile  ma non so, vedremo! Più che altro mi chiedo se dopo questa saga ne faranno un'altra o si fermeranno... (cosa che inizio a pensare).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che Freezer eventualmente collabori con gli altri 9 la vedo moooolto improbabile  ma non so, vedremo! Più che altro mi chiedo se dopo questa saga ne faranno un'altra o si fermeranno... (cosa che inizio a pensare).



Non credo si fermeranno, ci sono ancora gli universi che non parteciperanno al torneo e penso che entreranno in scena dopo, inoltre penso proprio che il gran sacerdote in realtà sia un grandissimo filibustiere per dire un eufemismo, secondo me sarà lui uno dei prossimi antagonisti.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non credo si fermeranno, ci sono ancora gli universi che non parteciperanno al torneo e penso che entreranno in scena dopo, inoltre penso proprio che il gran sacerdote in realtà sia un grandissimo filibustiere per dire un eufemismo, secondo me sarà lui uno dei prossimi antagonisti.



Ti sarai divertito oggi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ti sarai divertito oggi



AHah si veramente troppo bello l'episodio di ieri! Comunque Frieza lo hanno fatto diventare una bestia, è riuscito ad annullare e a controllare l'energia di Sidra, e inoltre ora non ha problemi di resistenza durante la sua trasformazione. Secondo me quando inizierà il torneo non rimarrà nell'universo 7 a lungo, ha fatto capire che sta tramando qualcosa per sbarazzarsi addirittura di Beerus e degli dei, oltre a cercare di farsi resuscitare provando ad unirsi all'universo 9 in cambio della sua resurrezione. Interessante vedere anche come si comporterà con Frost quando inzierà il torneo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2017)

I sayan rangers!


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non credo si fermeranno, ci sono ancora gli universi che non parteciperanno al torneo e penso che entreranno in scena dopo, inoltre penso proprio che il gran sacerdote in realtà sia un grandissimo filibustiere per dire un eufemismo, secondo me sarà lui uno dei prossimi antagonisti.



Bravissimo. Nell'episodio di oggi lo sguardo che ha fatto dopo la distruzione dell'universo 9 mi ha dato la certezza di questa teoria. Lui e probabilmente qualche altro angelo saranno antagonisti. A quel punto i due zeno non saprei come inquadrarli in questa storia però


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Nell'episodio di oggi lo sguardo che ha fatto dopo la distruzione dell'universo 9 mi ha dato la certezza di questa teoria. Lui e probabilmente qualche altro angelo saranno antagonisti. A quel punto i due zeno non saprei come inquadrarli in questa storia però



A me i Zeno sembrano veramente ingenui. Forse vengono manipolati dal sacerdote che li ha convinti ad eliminare gli universi in caso di sconfitta. 

Secondo me il sacerdote e alcuni degli angeli saranno i prossimi antagonisti , i Zeno in qualche modo verranno fatti fuori. Il fatto che ci siano sempre quei due spilungoni a proteggerli mi fa pensare che in realtà siano deboli. O meglio hanno il potere di distruggere e creare gli universi ma non sono combattenti.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me i Zeno sembrano veramente ingenui. Forse vengono manipolati dal sacerdote che li ha convinti ad eliminare gli universi in caso di sconfitta.
> 
> Secondo me il sacerdote e alcuni degli angeli saranno i prossimi antagonisti , i Zeno in qualche modo verranno fatti fuori. Il fatto che ci siano sempre quei due spilungoni a proteggerli mi fa pensare che in realtà siano deboli. O meglio hanno il potere di distruggere e creare gli universi ma non sono combattenti.



Quello è certo. Infatti alla fine sono sicuro che ripristineranno gli universi eliminati.
Son curioso di capire all'inizio della faida come agiranno. Magari distruggono universi a caso oppure diventano subito alleati di Goku e degli altri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Nell'episodio di oggi lo sguardo che ha fatto dopo la distruzione dell'universo 9 mi ha dato la certezza di questa teoria. Lui e probabilmente qualche altro angelo saranno antagonisti. A quel punto i due zeno non saprei come inquadrarli in questa storia però



Si infatti, se guardi anche il sorriso non tanto velato dell'angelo dell'Universo 9 dopo che quest'ultimo è stato cancellato dai due Zeno, fa venire non pochi dubbi sull'integrità degli angeli stessi...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] c'è pure IT il pagliaccio, ci hanno pure inficcato l'opera di stephen king


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> @Admin c'è pure IT il pagliaccio, ci hanno pure inficcato l'opera di stephen king




Ahahahhahaha ci devo ancora arrivare!!

Sono in pausa!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Chi aspetta 2 settimane adesso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Settembre 2017)

Magnifico


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Ma niente episodio in questo fine settimana appena passato?


----------



## Hellscream (8 Ottobre 2017)

L'episodio 110 è uno dei migliori di tutto Dragon Ball


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Bellissimo!

Che bestia sto Jiren... MI sa che alla prossima rompe il culo all'assassino Hit


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

Piccolo spoilerino: pare che il guerriero fortissimo non sia Jiren. Lì dentro ce n'è uno ancora più forte.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2017)

E tanti saluti pure a Hit...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccolo spoilerino: pare che il guerriero fortissimo non sia Jiren. Lì dentro ce n'è uno ancora più forte.


Dove l'hai letto?


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piccolo spoilerino: pare che il guerriero fortissimo non sia Jiren. Lì dentro ce n'è uno ancora più forte.



Parla


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letto?



Alcuni spoiler che girano. Pare che nell'episodio 114 o 115 uscirà qualcuno più forte di Jiren. C'è chi dice che sarà uno mai visto prima e chi dice, invece, che si tratta di qualcuno già noto ma potenziato (Goku? Vegeta? Freezer?).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alcuni spoiler che girano. Pare che nell'episodio 114 o 115 uscirà qualcuno più forte di Jiren. C'è chi dice che sarà uno mai visto prima e chi dice, invece, che si tratta di qualcuno già noto ma potenziato (*Goku?* Vegeta? Freezer?).


Ah, allora penso Goku con l'Ultra istinto...


----------



## PoloNegativo (17 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alcuni spoiler che girano. Pare che nell'episodio 114 o 115 uscirà qualcuno più forte di Jiren. C'è chi dice che sarà uno mai visto prima e chi dice, invece, che si tratta di qualcuno già noto ma potenziato (Goku? Vegeta? Freezer?).


In entrambi i casi spero non sia una cosa forzata, che rovinerebbe in parte quanto di buono fatto negli ultimi episodi.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alcuni spoiler che girano. Pare che nell'episodio 114 o 115 uscirà qualcuno più forte di Jiren. C'è chi dice che sarà uno mai visto prima e chi dice, invece, che si tratta di qualcuno già noto ma potenziato (Goku? Vegeta? Freezer?).



Penso sarà proprio Goku con l'Ultra Istinto... anche se io inizio a credere che Jiren NON venga battuto in questo torneo, ma che l'universo 7 vincerà perchè resterà con più guerrieri in gioco. Jiren lo hanno fatto davvero troppo forte, se pensate che finora ha praticamente solo scherzato la vedo dura che lo si possa battere...


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Penso sarà proprio Goku con l'Ultra Istinto... anche se io inizio a credere che Jiren NON venga battuto in questo torneo, ma che l'universo 7 vincerà perchè resterà con più guerrieri in gioco. Jiren lo hanno fatto davvero troppo forte, se pensate che finora ha praticamente solo scherzato la vedo dura che lo si possa battere...



Concordo.
Oppure succederà qualcosa prima della fine, non può essere tutto così lineare.


----------



## PoloNegativo (17 Ottobre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Penso sarà proprio Goku con l'Ultra Istinto... anche se io inizio a credere che Jiren NON venga battuto in questo torneo, ma che l'universo 7 vincerà perchè resterà con più guerrieri in gioco. Jiren lo hanno fatto davvero troppo forte, se pensate che finora ha praticamente solo scherzato la vedo dura che lo si possa battere...


Secondo me è poco realistico che Jiren rimanga in gioco come forza dominante (come lo è ora) senza però riuscire a buttare fuori dal "ring" gli altri concorrenti, o quanti ne bastano. Anche se è una strada molto conveniente per l'autore, visto che non fa "invecchiare" questo nuovo personaggio appena creato, non riducendone l'interesse, credo che si cadrebbe troppo nella forzatura.
Al limite è possibile che Goku ritorni nuovamente nella forma di ultra-istinto e riesca a tenere testa a Jiren, senza però dimostrarsi più forte, e in un certo modo riesca ad "occuparlo" fino alla fine del torneo. In questo modo si riuscirebbe a valorizzare gli scontri degli altri personaggi meno forti, che nelle attuali condizioni sembrerebbero troppo "inutili", fatta eccezione per Freezer di cui non si conosce il livello da lui raggiunto. Anche se con l'energia donata a Goku ha indirettamente fatto capire di non essere ai livelli di Jiren e di "sperare" nella forma ultra-istinto di Goku.


----------



## Roccoro (17 Ottobre 2017)

Nel triennio 2018-2020 dovrebbero uscire 3 film di Dragonball ancora non si conoscono i dettagli del tutto, ma la TOEI ha registrato 3 siti dragonball2018.com dragonball2019.com e dragonball2020.com proprio come fece con gli ultimi 2 film


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2017)

Ecco chi era il super guerriero della puntata 114...

C'è un altro spoiler interessante su Hit


----------



## Hellscream (6 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco chi era il super guerriero della puntata 114...*
> 
> C'è un altro spoiler interessante su Hit



Secondo me:

A) La fusione dura pochissimo e tornano separate

B) Goku risveglia l'ultra istinto di nuovo e le butta fuori

C) Le butta fuori Jiren.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me:
> 
> A) La fusione dura pochissimo e tornano separate
> 
> ...



Si, probabile sia una delle tre.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Novembre 2017)

Dragon Ball mi ha sempre fatto schifo.


----------



## Roccoro (6 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco chi era il super guerriero della puntata 114...
> 
> C'è un altro spoiler interessante su Hit



Girano degli episodi dove anche Rozie e Ribrianne si fondano anche loro con i potara per lottare contro Kefla...Io spero che non facciano questa cretinata....
Quale sarebbe lo spoiler su Hit?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me:
> 
> A) La fusione dura pochissimo e tornano separate
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Girano degli episodi dove anche Rozie e Ribrianne si fondano anche loro con i potara per lottare contro Kefla...Io spero che non facciano questa cretinata....
> Quale sarebbe lo spoiler su Hit?



Che sarebbe ancora in gara, quindi non eliminato dal torneo.


----------



## Roccoro (7 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe ancora in gara, quindi non eliminato dal torneo.



Non credo proprio che non sia stato eliminato, oramai è fuori dai giochi.
Comunque , non so se hai letto, ma i produttori di Dragon Ball Super hanno rilasciato importanti informazioni....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe ancora in gara, quindi non eliminato dal torneo.



Com'è possibile? Si è sempre visto Hit a fianco di Champa e degli altri dell'universo 6 dopo che è stato eliminato da Jiren.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2017)

Gira questa teoria perchè:

1) I due marmocchi non hanno premuto il classico pulsante sul tablet quando è stato eliminato

2) E' seduto fuori dal ring, incastrato in un altro tempo, e pronto a rientrare al momento opportuno

3) Toei ha ingaggiato un disegnatore per uno scontro tra Hit e Vegeta, nel torneo, che non c'è ancora stato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gira questa teoria perchè:
> 
> 1) I due marmocchi non hanno premuto il classico pulsante sul tablet quando è stato eliminato
> 
> ...



Beh lo spero veramente, Hit lo adoro!


----------



## Butcher (7 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gira questa teoria perchè:
> 
> 1) I due marmocchi non hanno premuto il classico pulsante sul tablet quando è stato eliminato
> 
> ...



Mi sa che frequentiamo lo stessa fonte di informazioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me:
> 
> A) La fusione dura pochissimo e tornano separate
> 
> ...


Come previsto, Goku ha riattivato l'ultra istinto.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Novembre 2017)

Goku


----------



## Hellscream (19 Novembre 2017)

Non sevono parole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

E no, Hit era stato eliminato per davvero


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E no, Hit era stato eliminato per davvero



Dopo oggi abbiamo la certezza che il torneo finirà nel modo più ovvio. Vittoria universo 7 e ripristino universi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo oggi abbiamo la certezza che il torneo finirà nel modo più ovvio. Vittoria universo 7 e *ripristino universi*.


Non credo, perché, altrimenti, sarebbe una presa per il sedere nei confronti di Zeno; probabilmente ne salveranno uno, tipo il 6, che è palesemente quello più simpatico, nonché la controparte del 7. 
L'unico dubbio è su come salveranno Jiren, personaggio troppo importante per sparire col suo universo all'interno del torneo.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo, perché, altrimenti, sarebbe una presa per il sedere nei confronti di Zeno; probabilmente ne salveranno uno, tipo il 6, che è palesemente quello più simpatico, nonché la controparte del 7.
> L'unico dubbio è su come salveranno Jiren, personaggio troppo importante per sparire col suo universo all'interno del torneo.



Proprio la cancellazione del 6 è quello che mi ha convinto. Non possono fare sparire un universo così con dei personaggi che hanno iniziato a sviluppare già da prima del torneo. Ok, potrebbero fare come dici tu che trovano un modo per salvare solo loro, ma poi si proporrebbe il problema che hai detto tu. Come fanno con Jiren? Lo fanno saltare così?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Proprio la cancellazione del 6 è quello che mi ha convinto. Non possono fare sparire un universo così con dei personaggi che hanno iniziato a sviluppare già da prima del torneo. Ok, potrebbero fare come dici tu che trovano un modo per salvare solo loro, ma poi si proporrebbe il problema che hai detto tu. Come fanno con Jiren? Lo fanno saltare così?


Vedremo, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che, per lo meno, non faranno resuscitare tutti gli universi; sarebbe davvero una buffonata, sennò.


----------



## Butcher (4 Dicembre 2017)

Io sono convinto che accada qualcosa che interrompa bruscamente il torneo. Un nuovo villain, magari (Zarama?).


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2017)

Madonna, fortuna che sono sparite quei ******* e cretine dell'amore. Davvero insopportabili! 

Peccato per Hit, avrei voluto vederlo ancora nel torneo.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2017)

Adesso sono rimasti gli universi 7 e 11, come prevedibile. L'universo dei Mazinga è lì solo per "disturbare". Probabilmente vedremo ancora Goku vs Jiren, ma era scontato che accadesse.

Mi aspetto grandi novità da Freezer e Vegeta, che non sono stati sfruttati per nulla fino ad ora.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso sono rimasti gli universi 7 e 11, come prevedibile. L'universo dei Mazinga è lì solo per "disturbare". Probabilmente vedremo ancora Goku vs Jiren, ma era scontato che accadesse.
> 
> Mi aspetto grandi novità da Freezer e Vegeta, che non sono stati sfruttati per nulla fino ad ora.


Frieza si sta facendo i fatti suoi lasciando a Goku il lavoro sporco. Sicuramente interverrà quando tutti gli altri sono mezzi morti di fatica e lui è ancora bello fresco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2017)

Scommetto che alla fine, scaduto il tempo, resteranno sia l'Universo 11 che l'Universo 7 con lo stesso numero di guerrieri; in questo modo salveranno entrambi gli universi e poi resusciteranno l'Universo 6 con le sfere.


----------



## Butcher (24 Dicembre 2017)

Disegni dalla 122 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## admin (25 Dicembre 2017)

Si però... Non si può perdere un'intera puntata appresso al Dr Peperoni...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si però... Non si può perdere un'intera puntata appresso al Dr Peperoni...



A me è piaciuto un sacco, Anilaza assomigliava parecchio a Janenba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si però... Non si può perdere un'intera puntata appresso al Dr Peperoni...


In realtà si sarebbe dovuto perdere più tempo appresso a Paparoni, ma anche appresso all'Universo di Quitela. Naturalmente, per dedicare più tempo a loro, avrebbero dovuto dargli anche maggiore spessore e maggiore rilevanza, magari senza farli accanire tutti contro l'Universo 7, ma facendo degli incroci tipo Universo 11 vs 4 e Universo 7 vs 3.
Insomma, avrebbero dovuto pensare diversamente il Torneo dall'inizio, perché lo svolgimento avuto è stato estremamente banale, con un sacco di Universi e personaggi scarsi e l'Universo 7, come al solito, protagonista; che senso ha avuto mettere in ballo 8 universi se poi ci si è concentrati soltanto sul 7, sull'11 e sul 6? Avrebbero potuto farne combattere soltanto sei, ad esempio, e soffermarsi un po' di più sulla caratterizzazione dei tre secondari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Disegni dalla 122
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


A quanto ho capito, anche Vegeta andrà in Ultra istinto.


----------



## Milanista (25 Dicembre 2017)

Troppe puntate investite sulla cicciona immonda dell'amore e sulle super saffiche, che alla fine non hanno aggiunto nulla, ma sottratto spazio ad altri personaggi, come i namecciani U6 e i robot di zio paperone. Siamo arrivati in prossimità dello scontro finale su dei binari lineari, senza alcuna sorpresa. Gli episodi compresi tra lo special tv, che ha introdotto l'UI, e quello di ieri, si potrebbero tranquillamente skippare, senza per questo perdere qualcosa per quanto riguarda la trama.


----------



## Butcher (26 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quanto ho capito, anche Vegeta andrà in Ultra istinto.



Io credo più che svilupperà qualche nuova abilità. Come sfruttare al massimo il SSJBlue.
Di solito in DB Vegeta e Goku non raggiungono mai lo stesso power-up nella stessa saga.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2018)

Grandissima puntata!


----------



## Hellscream (7 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissima puntata!



Bah, io alcune cose le ho trovare non-sense.. Tipo Freezer che le prende da Dyspo per dirne una...


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bah, io alcune cose le ho trovare non-sense.. Tipo Freezer che le prende da Dyspo per dirne una...



Beh, non si è ancora trasformato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bah, io alcune cose le ho trovare non-sense.. Tipo Freezer che le prende da Dyspo per dirne una...



Freezer starà tipo al 20% per ora.


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2018)

Mamma mia che roba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bah, io alcune cose le ho trovare non-sense.. Tipo Freezer che le prende da Dyspo per dirne una...


Perché dovrebbe essere un _nonsense_? Dyspo mette in difficoltà Hit.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2018)

Si ma qualcuno mi spiega come possibile che Freezer ancora sia in giro? Ok tutto ma non è certo ai livelli degli altri..


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma qualcuno mi spiega come possibile che Freezer ancora sia in giro? Ok tutto ma non è certo ai livelli degli altri..



E' immortale!

Secondo me andrà così: Goku e Vegeta saranno impegnati a lungo contro l'alieno mentre Freezer prima farà fuori Dyspo e poi anche Toppo (che a sua volta butterà fuori Gohan e l'androide). Poi, boh...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' immortale!
> 
> Secondo me andrà così: Goku e Vegeta saranno impegnati a lungo contro l'alieno mentre Freezer prima farà fuori Dyspo e poi anche Toppo (che a sua volta butterà fuori Gohan e l'androide). Poi, boh...



E' vero. Lui è già morto, ma le regole proibiscono di uccidere comunque.. E' incredibile che nessuno lo abbia buttato fuori dal ring.

Comunque per fuori E.T secondo me l'unico modo è che Vegeta svegli l'ultra instito e che poi si fondi con Goku per avere Gogeta con l'ultra istinto.. dai ET è troppo forte ha fatto fuori HIT come nulla..


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' vero. Lui è già morto, ma le regole proibiscono di uccidere comunque.. E' incredibile che nessuno lo abbia buttato fuori dal ring.
> 
> Comunque per fuori E.T secondo me l'unico modo è che Vegeta svegli l'ultra instito e che poi si fondi con Goku per avere Gogeta con l'ultra istinto.. dai ET è troppo forte ha fatto fuori HIT come nulla..




E.T. spacca il culo a tutti. E' più forte degli Dei della distruzione. 

Infatti sarà difficile, se non impossibile, batterlo.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2018)

Puntata S P E T T A C O L A R E!


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Vegeta che da mezzo morto si riprende e scarica una quantità di energia incredibile. Ma che roba è?


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2018)

Bellissima anche la 123!

Ci vorrebbero puntate da 3 ore l'una!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2018)

Si però Frizzer come possibile sia cosi forte? Non ha ancora rilasciato il 100% della sua forza e bugs bunny ha tenuto a testa a Hit..


----------



## Jaqen (15 Gennaio 2018)

Raga, io ho comprato i 3 manga, ho fatto bene?


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Episodio fantastico!


----------



## Butcher (21 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Raga, io ho comprato i 3 manga, ho fatto bene?



Hai fatto benissimo


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2018)

Bella puntata.

Gohan sempre il solito perdente!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Raga, io ho comprato i 3 manga, ho fatto bene?



Ho leggiucchiato le scan del manga, la qualità è migliore rispetto alla versione animata. Alcune cose sono diverse e si cerca di dare un minimo di logica a cose che poi non ne hanno 
Apprezzabile il lavoro in tal senso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Ho letto in giro che Super finirà ufficialmente a Marzo. Un peccato perchè ormai mi ci ero affezionato, secondo me come serie non ha nulla da invidiare alla Z, ed è infinitamente superiore a quella porcata del GT.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro che Super finirà ufficialmente a Marzo. Un peccato perchè ormai mi ci ero affezionato, secondo me come serie non ha nulla da invidiare alla Z, ed è infinitamente superiore a quella porcata del GT.



Sì, concordo. 

Gran bella serie!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2018)

Gohan comunque è da Cell che contano su du lui, poi puntualmente si rivela una zavorra inutile. Vi ricordate con Majin bu come si fece assorbire? Davvero un'idiota.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gohan comunque è da Cell che contano su du lui, poi puntualmente si rivela una zavorra inutile. Vi ricordate con Majin bu come si fece assorbire? Davvero un'idiota.



Beh Gohan si è sacrificato per buttare fuori Dyspo, che aveva messo in crisi prima Hit e poi Golden Frieza. Ammetto di averlo sottovalutato, se è arrivato quasi fino alla fine e ci sono voluti Mystic Gohan e Golden Frieza in coppia per buttarlo fuori vuol dire che alla fine era proprio un osso duro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Beh Gohan si è sacrificato per buttare fuori Dyspo, che aveva messo in crisi prima Hit e poi Golden Frieza. Ammetto di averlo sottovalutato, se è arrivato quasi fino alla fine e ci sono voluti Mystic Gohan e Golden Frieza in coppia per buttarlo fuori vuol dire che alla fine era proprio un osso duro.



O forse i livelli di forza in DB Super sono stati fatti in presenza di Tavernello


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2018)

I due nanerottoli che distruggono gli universi con un dito, non riescono manco stare dietro alla velocità dei combattenti tanto che hanno bisogno di un Ipad in slow motion..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Vedere Frieza malmenato così da Toppo mi ha fatto un po' effetto, visto che è da sempre il mio preferito di Dragon Ball, ma alla fine credo se lo sia meritato. Spero che abbia qualche altro asso nella manica, altrimenti sarebbe una delusione se venisse fatto fuori così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Episodio senza un senso logico così come tutta la serie


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2018)

Allora era vero che nel torneo c'era qualcuno più forte di Jiren. Beh, a questo punto l'esito sembrerebbe scontato. Ma ci saranno sicuramente altri colpi di scena.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora era vero che nel torneo c'era *qualcuno più forte di Jiren*. Beh, a questo punto l'esito sembrerebbe scontato. Ma ci saranno sicuramente altri colpi di scena.



Io ci andrei moooolto cauto su sta cosa. Jiren ancora non ha fatto NIENTE.


----------



## PoloNegativo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora era vero che nel torneo c'era qualcuno più forte di Jiren. Beh, a questo punto l'esito sembrerebbe scontato. Ma ci saranno sicuramente altri colpi di scena.


Non sappiamo ancora se metterlo sopra Jiren, anzi... Secondo me Jiren resta ancora ad un livello superiore.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei moooolto cauto su sta cosa. Jiren ancora non ha fatto NIENTE.



Beh, ha il potere di un Dio quindi in teoria dovrebbe essere più forte (in questo momento) di Jiren. 

Poi vedremo se Jiren sarà addirittura più forte di un Dio!

Comunque Freezer lo date per "morto"? Io aspetterei ancora un pò.

Anche se l'opzione più semplice, ed al momento più probabile, potrebbe essere quella di un pareggio con due guerrieri restanti per parte.


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2018)

Freezer sarà ancora protagonista. Probabile che collabori con Vegeta (proprio loro due) per buttar fuori Toppo.

Comunque in precedenza è stato detto che Jiren ha un potere che supera quello degli Dei. Quindi credo sia ancora più forte di Toppo.

Puntata bellissima comunque.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, ha il potere di un Dio quindi in teoria dovrebbe essere più forte (in questo momento) di Jiren.
> 
> Poi vedremo se Jiren sarà addirittura più forte di un Dio!
> 
> ...



Ricordo che quando combatterono Toppo e Goku alla simulazione del torneo del potere, disse che lui non era nemmeno il più forte del suo universo. Inoltre Whis ha ripetuto che c'è un guerriero in quel universo in grado di competere e battere un dio della distruzione. Quindi possiamo ipotizzare che Jiren sia più forte di Toppo.

Secondo me si arriverà al due contro due, Vegeta-Goku contro Toppo-Jiren e alla fine dei conti universo 7 vincerà perchè si scorderanno di Freezer su quel masso che dorme


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2018)

Nell'universo 11 sono tutti canditati a diventare dio della distruzione? A parte IT il pagliaccio che dalla sua faccia sembra essere davvero scarso..


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nell'universo 11 sono tutti canditati a diventare dio della distruzione? A parte IT il pagliaccio che dalla sua faccia sembra essere davvero scarso..



&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;

Contento che hanno demolito il tuo amico Frizzer?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> ������
> 
> Contento che hanno demolito il tuo amico Frizzer?



Beh non è ancora stato eliminato fino a prova contraria è ancora li goldan frizza


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Se Freeza è ancora sul ring un motivo c'è, secondo me non ha ancora giocato tutte le sue carte.
E comunque questi dell'Universo 11 sono dei cheater, hanno gente forte quanto un Dio della Distruzione o forse addirittura più forte, gli piace vincere facile a quanto pare.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2018)

Che puntata!!!

Enorme Vegeta


----------



## hiei87 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Vegeta, anche se Toppo e il suo mega power up alla fine sono stati gestiti un po' così-così. Un Dio della distruzione alla fine di fatto è durato qualche minuto. Avrebbe avuto più senso se avesse eliminato prima un paio di avversari, che ne so, un Gohan e un C17.
Ho idea che l'androide e Vegeta saranno i prossimi a salutare, mentre il fatto che Freezer non se lo siano calcolati minimamente nel finale di episodio mi fa pensare che sarà decisivo per la vittoria dei suoi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Febbraio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grande Vegeta, anche se Toppo e il suo mega power up alla fine sono stati gestiti un po' così-così. Un Dio della distruzione alla fine di fatto è durato qualche minuto. Avrebbe avuto più senso se avesse eliminato prima un paio di avversari, che ne so, un Gohan e un C17.
> Ho idea che l'androide e Vegeta saranno i prossimi a salutare, mentre il fatto che Freezer non se lo siano calcolati minimamente nel finale di episodio mi fa pensare che sarà decisivo per la vittoria dei suoi.



Quoto, mi aspettavo che Toppo buttasse fuori qualcuno prima di essere eliminato. Peccato che sia durato pochissimo, Toppo in stile Hakaishin era troppo cazzuto. Ho gli stessi rimpianti che ho avuto con Kefla, personaggi super fighi ma che sono durati un paio di episodi.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quoto, mi aspettavo che Toppo buttasse fuori qualcuno prima di essere eliminato. Peccato che sia durato pochissimo, Toppo in stile Hakaishin era troppo cazzuto. Ho gli stessi rimpianti che ho avuto con Kefla, personaggi super fighi ma che sono durati un paio di episodi.



E' un po' il difetto di tutto Dragon Ball, a voler ben vedere. I personaggi secondari sono usa e getta.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2018)

Adesso sono rimasti in 4 vs 1 - imbarazzante all'inizio si diceva che l'universo 7 fosse quello tra i più scarsi. Adesso ET buttera fuori Vegeta c17 e golda freza poi rimane Goku e finisce in pareggio a tempo scaduto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Febbraio 2018)

Video epico


----------



## VonVittel (6 Febbraio 2018)

Peccato che si sia visto veramente troppo poco di Toppo nella versione di Dio della Distruzione. D'altronde se perdi tempo a fare episodi su quella roba ridicola dell'amore dell'universo 2 e di gente come il dottor peperoni, poi è scontato che vada a finire così. 

Secondo me verranno sbattuti fuori C17 e Freezer, sto Jiren a quanto sembra si potenzierà, per cui sono abbastanza convinto che alla fine Goku e Vegeta eseguiranno la fusione. La roba divertente è che sicuramente lo scontro decisivo, che sarà probabilmente uno dei più clamorosi nella storia di Dragon Ball, durerà 1 minuto secondo la logica dell'anime


----------



## Hellscream (11 Febbraio 2018)

Insomma Jiren come Madara di Naruto, perderà perchè DEVE perdere anche se oggettivamente imbattibile.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Altra bellissima puntata.

Secondo me ci sarà la fusione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Questo finale di torneo è veramente spazzatura narrativamente parlando.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altra bellissima puntata.
> 
> Secondo me ci sarà la fusione.



Presumo tu non abbia visto le anticipazioni della prosimma puntata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Febbraio 2018)

Io spero solo che Freezer serva a qualcosa. Non capisco il senso di inserire il suo personaggio nel torneo se doveva fare figure simili. Spero nel colpo di scena con Freezer che sconfigge Jiren tramite nuova trasformazione super trash


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Presumo tu non abbia visto le anticipazioni della prosimma puntata



Per quanto mi riguarda le anticipazioni sono eccessivamente spoilerose

Ho visto quella precedente all'ultima, chiaramente si sapeva che sarebbe stato eliminato C17, ma farti vedere più o meno come...


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> P*er quanto mi riguarda le anticipazioni sono eccessivamente spoilerose
> *
> Ho visto quella precedente all'ultima, chiaramente si sapeva che sarebbe stato eliminato C17, ma farti vedere più o meno come...



Esatto. Non le guardo mai! E non leggo manco i titoli prima dell'episodio!


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2018)

Ma il nemico di Jiren, quello più forte di lui (e che roba è?!??!) è ancora vivo? 

Se sì, potrebbe essere il cattivo della prossima serie.


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2018)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il nemico di Jiren, quello più forte di lui (e che roba è?!??!) è ancora vivo?
> 
> Se sì, potrebbe essere il cattivo della prossima serie.



Non credo che sia vivo, penso che alla fine lo abbia sconfitto ET. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso andare in giro dire di essere un dio della distruzione se poi nel tuo universo non ha ancora sconfitto il più forte.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo che sia vivo, penso che alla fine lo abbia sconfitto ET. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso andare in giro dire di essere un dio della distruzione se poi nel tuo universo non ha ancora sconfitto il più forte.



Si, può essere. Però hanno detto che il desiderio di ET è quello di diventare IL PIU' FORTE. Quindi ci sarà ancora qualcuno più forte di lui?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Febbraio 2018)

Che puntata ragazzi, CHE PUNTATA!  

Ora chi aspetta due settimane??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che puntata ragazzi, CHE PUNTATA!
> 
> Ora chi aspetta due settimane??



DUE??? WHY

Btw.. 

Bejiita-sama versione ADRIANAAAAAAA


----------



## Hellscream (18 Febbraio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> DUE??? WHY
> 
> Btw..
> 
> Bejiita-sama versione ADRIANAAAAAAA



Settimana prossima sono in pausa


----------



## VonVittel (18 Febbraio 2018)

Splendida puntata. Finalmente è stata data maggiore dignità a un personaggio come Vegeta. Davvero bell'episodio


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Tutta sta voglia di eliminare Jiren quando basterebbe ignorarlo per aver vinto il torneo. No sense al 100%


----------



## Stex (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ma freezer è morto o e nascosto da qualche parte del ring???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2018)

Buona questa puntata.



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tutta sta voglia di eliminare Jiren quando basterebbe ignorarlo per aver vinto il torneo. No sense al 100%


Questa è l'unica critica che non mi sento di muovere; se anche volessero perdere tempo, sarebbe Jiren ad andarli a stanare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma freezer è morto o e nascosto da qualche parte del ring???



E' stato messo KO da Jiren la scorsa puntata ma è ancora sul ring. Ormai sono parecchi episodi in cui prende mazzate a destra e a sinistra.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' stato messo KO da Jiren la scorsa puntata ma è ancora sul ring. Ormai sono parecchi episodi in cui prende mazzate a destra e a sinistra.



Motivo per cui alla fine sarà lui a vincere


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2018)

Golda Friza dove diamine è finito?
Quando Vegita venne eliminato ci fu l'inquadratura dell'Ipad dei due nanerottoli e Vegita divenne nero (perché eliminato) e di fianco alla faccia di vegita c'era anche quello di Friza ma anche Friza era nero (come se fosse stato eliminato)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Certo però il povero Freeza lo hanno fatto diventare una parodia in questi ultimi episodi. A Namek era un mostro e tutti si pisciavano addosso quando lo incontravano, mentre ora le sta prendendo dal primo Bugs Bunny (Dyspo) che passa.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2018)

Però che palle sto Goku! Avrei voluto vedere Vegeta con l'ultrà istinto.

Ora sarà il solito Goku a vincere il torneo. O forse Goku e Jiren si eliminano a vicenda e lo vince Freezer.


----------



## Stex (19 Febbraio 2018)

ma per regolamento... jiren dovrebbe essere squalificato perché ha ucciso c17 no?


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma per regolamento... jiren dovrebbe essere squalificato perché ha ucciso c17 no?



No. Si è autodistrutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Certo però il povero Freeza lo hanno fatto diventare una parodia in questi ultimi episodi. A Namek era un mostro e tutti si pisciavano addosso quando lo incontravano, mentre ora le sta prendendo dal primo Bugs Bunny (Dyspo) che passa.


Freezer non sarebbe mai dovuto tornare, né all'inizio di Super, né nel torneo in luogo di Majin Bu. Purtroppo il suo personaggio, all'interno del brand Dragon Ball, vende ancora e non si sono fatti scrupoli a riportarlo in vita più e più volte senza che avesse più nulla da dire.


----------



## Stex (19 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. Si è autodistrutto.



Ma secondo me non si è autodistrutto...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Freezer non sarebbe mai dovuto tornare, né all'inizio di Super, né nel torneo in luogo di Majin Bu. Purtroppo il suo personaggio, all'interno del brand Dragon Ball, vende ancora e non si sono fatti scrupoli a riportarlo in vita più e più volte senza che avesse più nulla da dire.



Freeza in Giappone è popolarissimo, quindi quello che dici è vero, lo hanno fatto tornare in vita per due volte in questa serie come una specie di "Fan service".
Io avrei preferito Cell al Torneo del Potere invece di Freeza visto che già è stato resuscitato nella saga della Resurrezione di Freeza. Vedendo quanto siano forti i due androidi 17 e 18 ora, capisco perchè Cell voleva a tutti i costi assorbirli 
Immagina se Cell fosse ancora in vita, avrebbe un potenziale mostruoso con le cellule dei vari Saiyan, quelle di Freeza con la possibilità di sbloccare la trasformazione golden e l'energia infinita dei due androidi e la rigenerazione di Piccolo. Probabilmente è stato il nemico potenzialmente più forte mai visto, senza contare che avrebbe anche potuto riutilizzare la coda per assorbire l'energia vitale dei suoi nemici. Inoltre come personalità l'ho sempre preferito a Freeza, il quale è malvagio fino al midollo. Cell invece è una specie di Goku cattivo, visto che gli interessava solamente essere il più forte e testare il suo potere contro avversari degni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Freeza in Giappone è popolarissimo, quindi quello che dici è vero, lo hanno fatto tornare in vita per due volte in questa serie come una specie di "Fan service".
> Io avrei preferito Cell al Torneo del Potere invece di Freeza visto che già è stato resuscitato nella saga della Resurrezione di Freeza. Vedendo quanto siano forti i due androidi 17 e 18 ora, capisco perchè Cell voleva a tutti i costi assorbirli
> Immagina se Cell fosse ancora in vita, avrebbe un potenziale mostruoso con le cellule dei vari Saiyan, quelle di Freeza con la possibilità di sbloccare la trasformazione golden e l'energia infinita dei due androidi e la rigenerazione di Piccolo. Probabilmente è stato il nemico potenzialmente più forte mai visto, senza contare che avrebbe anche potuto riutilizzare la coda per assorbire l'energia vitale dei suoi nemici. Inoltre come personalità l'ho sempre preferito a Freeza, il quale è malvagio fino al midollo. Cell invece è una specie di Goku cattivo, visto che gli interessava solamente essere il più forte e testare il suo potere contro avversari degni.


Io non avrei preferito nemmeno Cell, visto che c'era già Majin Bu; per quale motivo mandarlo in letargo per riproporre ancora, per la terza volta, Freezer? Freezer è stato e resta il miglior _villain_ di tutto Dragon Ball e non sarebbe mai dovuto resuscitare, nemmeno nella saga di Trunks, ma, purtroppo, hanno deciso di spolparlo senza che avesse più nulla da dare alla trama pur di vendere di più. 
Adesso son curioso di scoprire la pagliacciata che stanno architettando per il finale di torneo, visto che gli hanno fatto prendere soltanto mazzate senza farlo cadere dal ring.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque Vegeta (il miglior personaggio di tutta la serie) sempre maltrattato non va bene. E pure sto Goku ha rotto le palle!

Alla fine però il torneo potrebbe vincerlo proprio Freezer


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Vegeta (il miglior personaggio di tutta la serie) sempre maltrattato non va bene. E pure sto Goku ha rotto le palle!
> 
> Alla fine però il torneo potrebbe vincerlo proprio Freezer



dragonball è nato con Goku bambino e morirà con Goku sempre protagonista.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Vegeta (il miglior personaggio di tutta la serie) sempre maltrattato non va bene. E pure sto Goku ha rotto le palle!
> 
> Alla fine però il torneo potrebbe vincerlo proprio Freezer


Vegeta è quello che ammazza sempre i nemici comprimari, ma contro i "main villain" le prende sempre sin dalla serie Z 
A Namek uccide Cui, Dodoria, Zarbon e la squadra Ginew ma viene umiliato e ucciso da Freeza.
Nella serie degli androidi uccide l'androide 19 e viene umiliato da 18, e in seguito permette a Cell di raggiungere la forma perfetta per poi venire sconfitto per due volte, prima quando Cell raggiunge la forma perfetta e poi quando lo attacca dopo che Trunks è stato ucciso. Tra l'altro ha fatto ferire pure Gohan ma si è riscattato distraendo Cell durante lo scontro tra le due Kamehameha con Gohan.
Nella serie di Buu si fa controllare appositamente da Babidy per aumentare il suo potere e permette a Majin Buu di risvegliarsi, poi si autodistrugge inutilmente. E in seguito viene umiliato da Kid Buu mentre Goku stava caricando la Genkidama.
In Super viene prima malmenato da Beerus, quasi ammazzato da Copy Vegeta, umiliato da Hit ma si riscatta un po' mettendo quasi KO Black Goku, e nel torneo del Potere sconfigge Toppo ma viene buttato fuori da Jiren.
A me Vegeta non è mai piaciuto, è troppo arrogante e orgoglioso e alle parole non sono mai seguiti i fatti, poi nei manga io tifo sempre per i cattivi 
Vegeta mi piaceva di più quando era malvagio sinceramente.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vegeta è quello che ammazza sempre i nemici comprimari, ma contro i "main villain" le prende sempre sin dalla serie Z
> A Namek uccide Cui, Dodoria, Zarbon e la squadra Ginew ma viene umiliato e ucciso da Freeza.
> Nella serie degli androidi uccide l'androide 19 e viene umiliato da 18, e in seguito permette a Cell di raggiungere la forma perfetta per poi venire sconfitto per due volte, prima quando Cell raggiunge la forma perfetta e poi quando lo attacca dopo che Trunks è stato ucciso. Tra l'altro ha fatto ferire pure Gohan ma si è riscattato distraendo Cell durante lo scontro tra le due Kamehameha con Gohan.
> Nella serie di Buu si fa controllare appositamente da Babidy per aumentare il suo potere e permette a Majin Buu di risvegliarsi, poi si autodistrugge inutilmente. E in seguito viene umiliato da Kid Buu mentre Goku stava caricando la Genkidama.
> ...



Esatto. Per me, meriterebbe un pò di vera gloria. Invece è sempre il secondo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Marzo 2018)

Non ho niente da dire


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Vista la 129, scontro epico. 

Crilin è il mio personaggio preferito


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Nella prossima puntata, ovviamente, Goku annienterà Jiren.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Marzo 2018)

Freeza sta ancora dormendo


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Freeza sta ancora dormendo



Ma infatti...
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] che fine ha fatto sto Golda Frizza?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma quanto gasa??


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti...
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] che fine ha fatto sto Golda Frizza?



Non ho proprio idea. Come ho detto quando Vegeta venne eliminato nel Ipad cinese dei due nanerottoli si vedeva Golda Frizza in "nero" ovvero eliminato. Ma la domanda è dove diamine è? Non è nella tribuna. E' morto? Beh tecnicamente è impossibile. E non può essere ancora nel ring che è stato messo in frantumi.

Pazzesco mi sa proprio che se lo sono dimenticati.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Marzo 2018)

Quindi merita questa serie? Potrebbe essere ora di iniziarla ahah


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho proprio idea. Come ho detto quando Vegeta venne eliminato nel *Ipad cinese* dei due nanerottoli si vedeva Golda Frizza in "nero" ovvero eliminato. Ma la domanda è dove diamine è? Non è nella tribuna. E' morto? Beh tecnicamente è impossibile. E non può essere ancora nel ring che è stato messo in frantumi.
> 
> Pazzesco mi sa proprio che se lo sono dimenticati.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2018)

Ma adesso lo mandano in onda una settimana sì e una no? Che palle!
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] immagina se ora salta fuori Golda Frizza mega iper istinto


----------



## Stex (11 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma adesso lo mandano in onda una settimana sì e una no? Che palle!
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] immagina se ora salta fuori Golda Frizza mega iper istinto



No in giappone ci son un paio di eventi. X cui ..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma adesso lo mandano in onda una settimana sì e una no? Che palle!
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] immagina se ora salta fuori Golda Frizza mega iper istinto



Ho letto che questa settimana non sarebbe andato in onda, mentre le ultime 2 puntate le faranno normalmente il 18 e il 25.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2018)

Bene


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma adesso lo mandano in onda una settimana sì e una no? Che palle!
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] immagina se ora salta fuori Golda Frizza mega iper istinto



Onestamente non ho idea che fine abbia fatto. Ormai il ring è a pezzi in teoria se cadeva doveva ritrovarsi insieme agli altri..se lo sono dimenticati mi sa..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ho idea che fine abbia fatto. Ormai il ring è a pezzi in teoria se cadeva doveva ritrovarsi insieme agli altri..se lo sono dimenticati mi sa..



Freeza è uno dei personaggi più popolari in Giappone, non credo proprio si siano dimenticati di lui. 
Il fatto che lo abbiano messo in disparte mi fa pensare che alla fine farà qualcosa di veramente importante ai fini della trama, visto che ormai mancano solo 2 episodi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è tornato è tornatooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> @Admin è tornato è tornatooooooooooooooooo





Il salvatore! E pure il compagnia di C-17!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2018)

Ve l'avevo detto. E' la terza volta che salva le chiappe a Goku. Una volta gli ha dato parte della sua energia e due volte l'ha salvato dall'eliminazione certa. E' il MVP del 7° universo il buon Freeza


----------



## Stex (18 Marzo 2018)

Certo che entrambi non mi sarei aspettato di vederli. Adesso ci attende l’ultima puntata. Vediamo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il salvatore! E pure il compagnia di C-17!


Pazzesco ma non era imploso? Booohhhhh



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto. E' la terza volta che salva le chiappe a Goku. Una volta gli ha dato parte della sua energia e due volte l'ha salvato dall'eliminazione certa. E' il MVP del 7° universo il buon Freeza



Quando Goku ha iniziato a dare i numeri ho penso che fosse stato Golda Friza a colpirlo alle spalle lol come solito fare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ma non era imploso? Booohhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Quando Goku ha iniziato a dare i numeri ho penso che fosse stato Golda Friza a colpirlo alle spalle lol come solito fare



Si idem, anche perchè quando ha subìto tutti quei danni è partita la musichetta che di solito mettono nelle scene dove compare Freeza.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ma non era imploso? Booohhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Quando Goku ha iniziato a dare i numeri ho penso che fosse stato Golda Friza a colpirlo alle spalle lol come solito fare



Sisi pure io ahahahahah


----------



## Stex (19 Marzo 2018)

Idem


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Marzo 2018)

temo la porcata della perdita di memoria per tutti, anche se la serie continuerà quindi pericolo diminuito


----------



## Gito (19 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> temo la porcata della perdita di memoria per tutti, anche se la serie continuerà quindi pericolo diminuito



Hanno cambiato idea in giappone? A quanto sapevo finisce il torneo e finisce anche l'anime che è stato cancellato.
Cosi avevo letto 2 mesi fa circa, poi nn so se han cambiato i piani...


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Hanno cambiato idea in giappone? A quanto sapevo finisce il torneo e finisce anche l'anime che è stato cancellato.
> Cosi avevo letto 2 mesi fa circa, poi nn so se han cambiato i piani...



non è mai stato cancellato, a dicembre faranno il nuovo film che racconterà il post-torneo, la serie quasi sicuramente continuerà


----------



## Stex (19 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> temo la porcata della perdita di memoria per tutti, anche se la serie continuerà quindi pericolo diminuito



Beh, non mi dispiacerebbe che super continuasse da dopo dragonball riprebdendo il ssj4. Secondo me han perso il senso dei livelli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non è mai stato cancellato, a dicembre faranno il nuovo film che racconterà il post-torneo, la serie quasi sicuramente continuerà



E in più il manga continuerà anche dopo la saga del Torneo, solo l'anime si prende una pausa.


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Marzo 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> Beh, non mi dispiacerebbe che super continuasse da dopo dragonball riprebdendo il ssj4. Secondo me han perso il senso dei livelli



gt non esiste, detto e ridetto ovunque da tutti, non è canonico per fortuna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> gt non esiste, detto e ridetto ovunque da tutti, non è canonico per fortuna



GT a confronto con Super è un'opera d'arte raffinata comunque


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> GT a confronto con Super è un'opera d'arte raffinata comunque



i combattimenti di gt sono schifosi al massimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> GT a confronto con Super è un'opera d'arte raffinata comunque



In realtà GT rappresenta un finale perfetto per l'opera ed il livello della trama e di pathos non ha nulla a che vedere con Super. Inoltre queste puntate fatte al computer sono più brutte di una malattia


----------



## Stex (19 Marzo 2018)

Gt fa ******, ma super non mi ha convinto a 100... potevano creare qualcosa di meglio o rifare il gt senza le prime 40 puntate inutili e partite da baby sviluppandolo meglio. Così rendevano canonico il ssj4.


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2018)

Dai ragazzi, GT non ha senso. L'idea era bella ma la realizzazione pessima.
Super per quando inferiore a Z è comunque Dragon Ball.


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2018)

Questa scena è fantastica, una delle migliori di sempre


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Marzo 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Freeza è uno dei personaggi più popolari in Giappone, non credo proprio si siano dimenticati di lui.
> *Il fatto che lo abbiano messo in disparte mi fa pensare che alla fine farà qualcosa di veramente importante ai fini della trama*, visto che ormai mancano solo 2 episodi.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Marzo 2018)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finale scontato ma credo lo abbiano reso bene... la chicca di omaggio a DBZ poi è stata di classe... Peccato che sia finita


----------



## Butcher (25 Marzo 2018)

Magnifico!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Marzo 2018)

Finale abbastanza scontato ma c'era poco da inventarsi giustamente. Avrei preferito che alla fine vincesse Giren e che il desiderio di salvare tutti lo avesse espresso lui dopo aver visto combattere i guerrieri Z insieme e aver capito cosa vuol dire formare veramente dei legami di fiducia.


----------



## Butcher (25 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Finale abbastanza scontato ma c'era poco da inventarsi giustamente. Avrei preferito che alla fine vincesse Giren e che il desiderio di salvare tutti lo avesse espresso lui dopo aver visto combattere i guerrieri Z insieme e aver capito cosa vuol dire formare veramente dei legami di fiducia.



Ma invece il finale così è ancora meglio e ricco di significati.
Zeno si dimostra non un bambino viziato ma uno con un cervello. Ha messo alla prova gli esseri umani per vedere se degni di meritarsi la sopravvivenza. Come? Dimostrando non di essere forti più degli altri ma di avere compassione e altruismo. Cioè proprio l'opposto di Zamasu e del suo folle progetto. Quindi questa saga si compenetra perfettamente con la precedente.
Inoltre si lasciava intuire che Jiren avesse un desiderio sì nobile ma non equiparabile al ripristino degli Universi ("Goku anche se scomparirai vivrai nella mia memoria"), e ciò avrebbe significato la fine di tutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Marzo 2018)

Dispiace sia finito, quanto poco coerente possa essere, Dragon Ball è sempre meraviglioso


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Marzo 2018)

Finalmente finito sto scempio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma invece il finale così è ancora meglio e ricco di significati.
> Zeno si dimostra non un bambino viziato ma uno con un cervello. Ha messo alla prova gli esseri umani per vedere se degni di meritarsi la sopravvivenza. Come? Dimostrando non di essere forti più degli altri ma di avere compassione e altruismo. Cioè proprio l'opposto di Zamasu e del suo folle progetto. Quindi questa saga si compenetra perfettamente con la precedente.
> Inoltre si lasciava intuire che Jiren avesse un desiderio sì nobile ma non equiparabile al ripristino degli Universi ("Goku anche se scomparirai vivrai nella mia memoria"), e ciò avrebbe significato la fine di tutto.



In effetti pensavo fossero due scemi. Cioè l'Ipad cinese con modalità slow motion per seguire la velocità perché non sono capici di seguire con i propri occhi???!!!


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2018)

Il finale era scontato, ma la serie è stata bellissima!

E dal finale si capisce che con tutta probabilità ce ne sarà un'altra!


----------



## Butcher (25 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il finale era scontato, ma la serie è stata bellissima!
> 
> E dal finale si capisce che con tutta probabilità ce ne sarà un'altra!



Si hanno già confermato. Anzi, il manga non si ferma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi leggetevi il manga, è diversissimo dall'anime.
Nel capitolo 37 c'è la trasformazione di Kale che non c'azzecca nulla con quella dell'anime.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Scusate, non l'ho ancora visto...

Sinceramente dopo lo scempio del GT mi sono allontanato anni luce dal mondo di Dragon Ball, nonostante lo Z mi avesse incollato al televisore come nessun altro anime...

Vale la pena di essere visto o è un'altra cavolata? Sinceramente i primi due episodi mi hanno quasi già fatto passare la voglia e vorrei evitare la cocente delusione che mi diede il GT (ammazza che schifo, persino peggio del Milan di ieri)...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi, ci credete che io l'ho finito stasera?
In molti mi avevano detto che era una ciofeca, ma come si fa a definire ciofeca un capolavoro del genere? Non è al livello dello Z, ma quanti anime lo sono? Però resta Super! 
Io l'ho amato e il mio personaggio preferito in assoluto è Lord Beerus. Dio mio, quanto mi ha fatto ridere! Ma soprattutto è un personaggio sviluppato in maniera magnifica! Ci sono scene molto emozionanti, come quando pensa che Goku muore contro Jiren nel primo vero scontro tra i due durante il torneo del potere. 
Mi rendo conto d'essere un fanboy, perché io sono sempre stato matto di Dragonball, ma Super è veramente bello, ed anche toccante a tratti. Per me non c'è paragone rispetto al Gt, molto meglio Super.


----------



## Kayl (7 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ci credete che io l'ho finito stasera?
> In molti mi avevano detto che era una ciofeca, ma come si fa a definire ciofeca un capolavoro del genere? Non è al livello dello Z, ma quanti anime lo sono? Però resta Super!
> Io l'ho amato e il mio personaggio preferito in assoluto è Lord Beerus. Dio mio, quanto mi ha fatto ridere! Ma soprattutto è un personaggio sviluppato in maniera magnifica! Ci sono scene molto emozionanti, come quando pensa che Goku muore contro Jiren nel primo vero scontro tra i due durante il torneo del potere.
> Mi rendo conto d'essere un fanboy, perché io sono sempre stato matto di Dragonball, ma Super è veramente bello, ed anche toccante a tratti. Per me non c'è paragone rispetto al Gt, molto meglio Super.



Io so Dragon Ball a memoria e Super è una vergogna totale. Lord Beerus per definirlo sviluppato in maniera magnifica bisogna aver visto solo Dragon Ball e basta, perché se quello è sviluppato bene allora Piccolo e Vegeta sono degni di Tolkien... E in Dragon Ball, siamo chiari, tutti gli sviluppi dei personaggi, compresi i due suddetti che sono quelli più sviscerati di tutto il franchise, sono estremamente elementari.

Super fa semplicemente vomitare, non c'è più sangue, non c'è più brutalità, non c'è più senso del pericolo reale e il torneo del potere in tal senso è stata la cosa PEGGIORE. Parliamo di essere cancellati totalmente, non di morire dove poi vai nell'aldilà che ormai tutti sanno esserci, parliamo di cancellare del tutto la propria esistenza, non c'è più niente nel momento in cui ciò accade, eppure tale terrore non si percepisce per mezzo secondo. In Z si percepisce quanto ciò sia orribile già solo nel vedere Goku preoccupato tremendamente per Vegeta quando quest'ultimo rischia appunto una tale fine combattendo da temporaneamente in vita contro Kid Bu, in quanto la sua esistenza sarebbe stata distrutta sia come vivente che come defunto. Goku è diventato un RITARDATO TOTALE che nemmeno sa come si fanno i bambini e che fa errori uno dopo l'altro, distraendosi in battaglia e facendo una boiata dopo l'altra, non è MAI stato così scemo neanche da bambino, senza contare che nel manga Goku da adulto lo si vede di rado fare lo stupido, e solo nei momenti in cui se lo poteva permettere perché non c'era il benché minimo pericolo, per il resto è una persona seria e matura, solo un po' ingenuo sempre per mantenere l'aria da campagnolo che lo ha caratterizzato sin da piccolo. Lasciamo perdere i power up insensati fatti da color correction, l'ultra istinto poi che viene detto e ridetto più volte che si tratta di una tecnica, poi diventa una trasformazione che invece potenzia tutto e che rende INUTILE l'avere dei riflessi mostruosi, considerando che pure la potenza e la velocità vengono aumentate a dismisura, di fatto a che serve avere riflessi ultraterreni se sei già più veloce e più potente, per tutto il tempo bastava questo e la percezione dell'aura per anticipare qualsiasi tecnica e movimento avversario, quindi se già con l'UI sei più potente e veloce del nemico il concetto stesso di istinto va a farsi friggere. Freezer che non si è reincarnato come un nuovo essere dopo decenni con la scusa che era troppo cattivo per essere purificato quando pure Kid Bu lo è stato, lui che era l'incarnazione assoluta del male, dopo poco la propria morte. È semplicemente stracolmo di inconsistenze, tanto da far sembrare lo Z, che già in questo non scherzava neanche lontanamente, la serie più coerente del pianeta.


----------



## Tobi (7 Aprile 2021)

Anche io la trovo orribile come serie. Penso al primo Dragon Ball e allo Z e siamo lontani galassie da questo Super. L' arrivo dei Sayan sulla terra, il viaggio su Namec, il torneo di Cell, la Saga di Majin Bu. Inarrivabili. Poi tutti sti capelli che si colorano all'infinito.. ma dai..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2021)

Io invece l'ho trovata bellissima come serie, non vedo l'ora inizi la seconda stagione.
Ci sono state molte scene memorabili e lo scontro finale tra Jiren contro Freezer e Goku con l'aiuto dell'androide 17 l'ho trovato stupendo.
Io lo metto al pari della Serie Z post Namecc, la saga dei Saiyan e quella di Namecc sono sinceramente imbattibili.


----------



## Kayl (7 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io invece l'ho trovata bellissima come serie, non vedo l'ora inizi la seconda stagione.
> Ci sono state molte scene memorabili e lo scontro finale tra Jiren contro Freezer e Goku con l'aiuto dell'androide 17 l'ho trovato stupendo.
> *Io lo metto al pari della Serie Z post Namecc*, la saga dei Saiyan e quella di Namecc sono sinceramente imbattibili.


Una delle prime scene che mi vengono in mente, alla quale non si paragona neanche lontanamente stando pure sotto un cocktail di erba e morfina, tutta la saga di Super.






Non parliamo di quella SCHIFEZZA TOTALE del Final Flash in Super nel torneo, una vergogna in confronto a quello contro Cell che tra colonna sonora, Horikawa scatenato, e tensione era su un altro pianeta proprio.

Per non parlare di Goku vs Majin Vegeta, o del sacrificio di Vegeta schifosamente e vergognosamente riproposto in salsa dolce in Super tra l'altro.... Parliamo di due religioni diverse, Z è Raffaella Carrà ventenne, Super è quella attuale.

Io sono veneto e queste bestemmie sono inconcepibili.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Una delle prime scene che mi vengono in mente, alla quale non si paragona neanche lontanamente stando pure sotto un cocktail di erba e morfina, tutta la saga di Super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me alcuni combattimenti in Super sono piaciuti tantissimo, e tra l'altro visto che citi spesso Vegeta, in Dragon Ball Super Vegeta qualcosa di positivo riesce a combinare (riesce a colpire Beerus mentre prima un Goku ssj3 non lo aveva neanche sfiorato e sconfigge Toppo tra le altre cose), mentre in Z viene spesso e volentieri umiliato dal cattivo di turno (ucciso da Freezer, messo KO con un colpo da Cell super perfetto, ridicolizzato da Kid Buu).
In Super ci sono stati momenti altrettanto esaltanti per me oltre a quelli della serie Z, ritengo che la maggior parte di coloro che parlano sminuendo Super sono persone accecate dalla nostalgia del Dragon Ball di metà anni 90' e del periodo di quando andavano alle elementari/medie, quindi per loro quelle scene rimarranno impresse nella loro memoria e Super perde già in partenza in questo confronto.
In Z come in Super ci sono state scene demenziali così come ci sono state scene epiche, non è che una è stupenda e mirabolante e l'altra è puro trash.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2021)

non potendo raggiungere i livelli precedenti, DB è stato un po' rivisto. ritmo forsennato e leggerezza anche se l'universo rischia di scomparire. ha poco a che vedere con i precedenti sinceramente, difficile fare un paragone.

per chi ha vissuto la saga di freezer in diretta su italia1, quando ancora nessuno andava a vedere gli spoiler su internet, niente sarà mai paragonabile. anche perchè pure noi siamo cresciuti, oltre che per il pathos che trasmetteva.

per dire il momento in cui la squadra Ginew arriva su namecc e vegeta (mica uno qualunque) chiede l'aiuto di crili mentre il commentatore dice "la situazione sul pianeta namecc sta degenerando" mi ha fatto letteralmente sbarellare, in quel periodo non si parlava d'altro tra i ragazzi della mia età. si stava tutto il giorno in attesa di quei 20 minuti e non ce li saremmo persi per niente al mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non potendo raggiungere i livelli precedenti, DB è stato un po' rivisto. ritmo forsennato e leggerezza anche se l'universo rischia di scomparire. ha poco a che vedere con i precedenti sinceramente, difficile fare un paragone.
> 
> per chi ha vissuto la saga di freezer in diretta su italia1, quando ancora nessuno andava a vedere gli spoiler su internet, niente sarà mai paragonabile. anche perchè pure noi siamo cresciuti, oltre che per il pathos che trasmetteva.
> 
> per dire il momento in cui la squadra Ginew arriva su namecc e vegeta (mica uno qualunque) chiede l'aiuto di crili mentre il commentatore dice "la situazione sul pianeta namecc sta degenerando" mi ha fatto letteralmente sbarellare, in quel periodo non si parlava d'altro tra i ragazzi della mia età. si stava tutto il giorno in attesa di quei 20 minuti e non ce li saremmo persi per niente al mondo.



Io ho scoperto per la prima volta questo cartone su una rete di secondo livello, credo junior tv.
All'epoca mediaset non lo trasmetteva ancora e in pochi sapevano chi fosse goku.


----------



## Tobi (8 Aprile 2021)

A me è bastato vedere quando Vegeta, cioè l'orgoglioso principe dei Sayan si è messo a cucinare il sushi per Beerus. Li ho capito che quello non era Dragon Ball


----------



## FreddieM83 (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non potendo raggiungere i livelli precedenti, DB è stato un po' rivisto. ritmo forsennato e leggerezza anche se l'universo rischia di scomparire. ha poco a che vedere con i precedenti sinceramente, difficile fare un paragone.
> 
> per chi ha vissuto la saga di freezer in diretta su italia1, quando ancora nessuno andava a vedere gli spoiler su internet, niente sarà mai paragonabile. anche perchè pure noi siamo cresciuti, oltre che per il pathos che trasmetteva.
> 
> per dire il momento in cui la squadra Ginew arriva su namecc e vegeta (mica uno qualunque) chiede l'aiuto di crili mentre il commentatore dice "la situazione sul pianeta namecc sta degenerando" mi ha fatto letteralmente sbarellare, in quel periodo non si parlava d'altro tra i ragazzi della mia età. si stava tutto il giorno in attesa di quei 20 minuti e non ce li saremmo persi per niente al mondo.



Hai scritto un post perfetto. In poche righe hai descritto gli anni della mia adolescenza. Poteva succedere qualsiasi cosa, ma quei venti minuti erano sacri...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho scoperto per la prima volta questo cartone su una rete di secondo livello, credo junior tv.
> All'epoca mediaset non lo trasmetteva ancora e in pochi sapevano chi fosse goku.



sei un pioniere...
ricordo la 1a volta che l'ho visto. lo han messo tipo al posto di lupin...

c'era goku che pisciava in un fiume, le prime puntate.. ho detto "che è sto schifo??"

inutile dire che mi sono ricreduto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2021)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Hai scritto un post perfetto. In poche righe hai descritto gli anni della mia adolescenza. Poteva succedere qualsiasi cosa, ma quei venti minuti erano sacri...



conosco gente che staccava il telefono di casa per non essere disturbata. non scherzo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2021)

Dal poco che ho visto, mi è sembrata una forzatura fan-service senza anima per i nostalgici di Dragon Ball Z. Magari sbaglio eh, ho visto poco.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non potendo raggiungere i livelli precedenti, DB è stato un po' rivisto. ritmo forsennato e leggerezza anche se l'universo rischia di scomparire. ha poco a che vedere con i precedenti sinceramente, difficile fare un paragone.
> 
> per chi ha vissuto la saga di freezer in diretta su italia1, quando ancora nessuno andava a vedere gli spoiler su internet, niente sarà mai paragonabile. anche perchè pure noi siamo cresciuti, oltre che per il pathos che trasmetteva.
> 
> per dire il momento in cui la squadra Ginew arriva su namecc e vegeta (mica uno qualunque) chiede l'aiuto di crili mentre il commentatore dice "la situazione sul pianeta namecc sta degenerando" mi ha fatto letteralmente sbarellare, in quel periodo non si parlava d'altro tra i ragazzi della mia età. si stava tutto il giorno in attesa di quei 20 minuti e non ce li saremmo persi per niente al mondo.



ottimo riferimento..c'era un periodo che trasmettevano anche due puntate e me lo ricordo bene perchè durante l'estate facevo la campagna a raccogliere la frutta..vhs impostato e poi la saga di goku vs freezer era letteralmente estenuante perchè non finiva mai(con bestemmie varie) ..mi ricordo goku che diceva io non so chi sia il supersayan poi quando si trasforma sono io il supersayan!! lol


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ottimo riferimento..c'era un periodo che trasmettevano anche due puntate e me lo ricordo bene perchè durante l'estate facevo la campagna a raccogliere la frutta..vhs impostato e poi la saga di goku vs freezer era letteralmente estenuante perchè non finiva mai(con bestemmie varie) ..mi ricordo goku che diceva io non so chi sia il supersayan poi quando si trasforma sono io il supersayan!! lol



si la trama a volte era un po' ballerina, in teoria il supersayan doveva essere un guerriero che nasceva una volta ogni 1000 anni ed essere invincibile. qualche anno dopo era pieno di supersayan e vegeta ha persino detto "in questo periodo i supersayan spuntano come funghi" ahahah.

il punto più estenuante era goku nella camera di rianimazione di freezer, che ho paragonato più volte all'infortunio di bennacer. diceva continuamente che era pronto ma era sempre li, intanto freezer picchiava tutti


----------



## Butcher (8 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi, la serie animata di Super per scelta della Toei è stata resa volontariamente più semplice per attirare il nuovo pubblico di bambini. Già il manga è più serio ed ha meno incongruenze, nonché meno esagerazioni nelle trasformazioni. 
Purtroppo sono scelte scellerate che hanno sempre fatto ma prima erano arginati da Toriyama, ora non gliene frega un ca...

Fermo restando ci sono cose molto belle come la saga di Zamasu che a livello di scrittura è la più complessa del mondo Dragon Ball.
La cosa che proprio non mi sta piacendo è l'ostentare i power up e le millemila sfere del drago (vedrete poi con Moro e Granola).


----------



## Kayl (8 Aprile 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la serie animata di Super per scelta della Toei è stata resa volontariamente più semplice per attirare il nuovo pubblico di bambini. Già il manga è più serio ed ha meno incongruenze, nonché meno esagerazioni nelle trasformazioni.
> Purtroppo sono scelte scellerate che hanno sempre fatto ma prima erano arginati da Toriyama, ora non gliene frega un ca...
> 
> Fermo restando ci sono cose molto belle come la saga di Zamasu che a livello di scrittura è la più complessa del mondo Dragon Ball.
> La cosa che proprio non mi sta piacendo è l'ostentare i power up e le millemila sfere del drago (vedrete poi con Moro e Granola).



Hanno aumentato ed estremizzato ulteriormente i difetti di DBZ e ne hanno ridicolizzato o eliminato i punti positivi. Praticamente come l'opera teatrale di Harry Potter "The Cursed Child" rispetto alla saga originaria.

In quanto alla nostalgia frega zero, per quanto possa apprezzare ancora l'hype del vecchio DB, mi sono tolto i paraocchi da un pezzo e ho riconosciuto da tanto la mediocrità ed eccessiva semplicità della storia, e con questa consapevolezza Super rimane comunque una schifezza rispetto a Z e ancora di più rispetto alla prima serie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hanno aumentato ed estremizzato ulteriormente i difetti di DBZ e ne hanno ridicolizzato o eliminato i punti positivi. Praticamente come l'opera teatrale di Harry Potter "The Cursed Child" rispetto alla saga originaria.
> 
> In quanto alla nostalgia frega zero, per quanto possa apprezzare ancora l'hype del vecchio DB, mi sono tolto i paraocchi da un pezzo e ho riconosciuto da tanto la mediocrità ed eccessiva semplicità della storia, e con questa consapevolezza Super rimane comunque una schifezza rispetto a Z e ancora di più rispetto alla prima serie.



dbz mediocre? semplice?
ma è un cartone mica un film d'autore...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dbz mediocre? semplice?
> ma è un cartone mica un film d'autore...



Non voglio entrare nel merito di dbz, ma il fatto che sia un cartone non vuol dire nulla, non è che siccome è un cartone allora un'opera può fare schifo. L'animazione vanta opere di livello incredibile.


----------



## Kayl (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dbz mediocre? semplice?
> ma è un cartone mica un film d'autore...



Prova a leggerti Berserk, il 90% dei colossal se lo sognano un livello artistico simile e caratterizzazione dei personaggi di quel livello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non voglio entrare nel merito di dbz, ma il fatto che sia un cartone non vuol dire nulla, non è che siccome è un cartone allora un'opera può fare schifo. L'animazione vanta opere di livello incredibile.





Kayl ha scritto:


> Prova a leggerti Berserk, il 90% dei colossal se lo sognano un livello artistico simile e caratterizzazione dei personaggi di quel livello.



si ma essendo un cartone io cerco certe cose, se guardo un film d'autore ne cerco altre... holly e benji per dire non credo sia una grande opera ma rimarrà sempre un cartone eccezionale.

poi berserk non so cosa sia magari è bello anche quello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Prova a leggerti Berserk, il 90% dei colossal se lo sognano un livello artistico simile e caratterizzazione dei personaggi di quel livello.



Berserk


----------



## Kayl (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma essendo un cartone io cerco certe cose, se guardo un film d'autore ne cerco altre... holly e benji per dire non credo sia una grande opera ma rimarrà sempre un cartone eccezionale.
> 
> poi berserk non so cosa sia magari è bello anche quello.



Berserk fa sembrare Game of Thrones scritto dall'autrice di Twilight. Ho sempre esitato a leggerlo perché lo scenario medievale fantasy splatter non mi attirava, dopo aver letto il primo capitolo mi sono fatto 40 volumi in due giorni.

Pensare che siccome siano "cartoni/anime" o "fumetti/manga" allora ci si debba aspettare solo cazzotti e frasi fatte e personaggi monodimensionali è estremamente superficiale, si tratta di narrazione tramite arte sequenziale, tra l'altro è la forma artistica più antica della storia. Tanti manga sono belli se non più di tanti romanzi molto amati.

Vuoi che ti faccia un esempio cinematografico?
Dragon Ball è Point Break
Dragon Ball Z è la saga di Fast & Furious
Dragon Ball Super la saga di Trasformers.
Berserk è Arancia Meccanica.

Come nei mangaka così come nei registi, ci sono i Kubrick e i Michael Bay così come quelli nella grande scalata che sta in mezzo a questi due opposti qualitativi assoluti.


----------



## Kayl (8 Aprile 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Berserk



"Fra migliaia di compagni e ancor più nemici, solo tu, soltanto tu mi hai fatto dimenticare il mio sogno."


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> "Fra migliaia di compagni e ancor più nemici, solo tu, soltanto tu mi hai fatto dimenticare il mio sogno."



Mi hai messo voglia di rileggerlo  

Un capolavoro


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma essendo un cartone io cerco certe cose, se guardo un film d'autore ne cerco altre... holly e benji per dire non credo sia una grande opera ma rimarrà sempre un cartone eccezionale.
> 
> poi berserk non so cosa sia magari è bello anche quello.



Devi vedere quelli "giusti", noi qui siamo abituati a quelli più commerciali e spesso anche con censure, ma tra quelli che trovi solo in lingua originale c'è una serie di capolavori degli di oscar. E come per i migliori film che spesso nascono da un libro i migliori anime nascono dai manga. Li sottovalutavo pure io anni fa, ma mi son dovuto ricredere totalmente.

PS a proposito i censure italiane, pur essendo altri anni, pur trasmettendolo solo a tardissima serata, mi domando ancora come sia possibile che in Italia abbiano trasmesso Berserk praticamente senza censure


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Berserk fa sembrare Game of Thrones scritto dall'autrice di Twilight. Ho sempre esitato a leggerlo perché lo scenario medievale fantasy splatter non mi attirava, dopo aver letto il primo capitolo mi sono fatto 40 volumi in due giorni.
> 
> Pensare che siccome siano "cartoni/anime" o "fumetti/manga" allora ci si debba aspettare solo cazzotti e frasi fatte e personaggi monodimensionali è estremamente superficiale, si tratta di narrazione tramite arte sequenziale, tra l'altro è la forma artistica più antica della storia. Tanti manga sono belli se non più di tanti romanzi molto amati.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo un capolavoro come death note che considero un’opera meravigliosa, con una trama fantastica e stilisticamente perfetto.
Dragon ball in fin dei conti è un manga/cartone più leggero, non proprio per adulti.
Quindi la trama è più semplice, è ripetitivo, pieno di incongruenze e volutamente esagerato.
La prima serie è totalmente un’altra roba ed è molto più per bambini, non era solo combattimenti e trasformazioni: era l’avventura di goku con belle storie da affrontare.
Dragon ball z è tutt’altra roba, pieno di combattimenti, urla e trasformazioni e parte sempre con il solito arco narrativo della terra in pericolo o distrutta e poi tutto torna alla normalità. Ma non per questo le scelte narrative sono brutte: l’arco narrativo sei sayan e stupendo e la saga di freezer e l’avvento del super sayan sono qualcosa di unico! Forse un po’ troppo lungo ma magnifico. Poi inizia a scemare con i cyborg e cell e si riprende con la saga di bu anche se a tratti è troppo lunga e a volte noiosa. Nel complesso è tanta roba.
Super invece è un po’ fan service e un po’ prodotto per bambini , quindi pieno di incongruenze e stupidate (come se a volte non esistesse Z) , più semplice nella narrazione e tutto basato su power up e trasformazioni senza senso. Nello specifico le prime 2 saghe riprendono i 2 film nuovi e introducono beerus è il ridicolo super sayan god che non ha nessun senso di esistere se non per tirare il collo al franchise del super sayan. La saga di golden freezer fa ridere e tira fuori il super sayan super sayan god o super sayan blu. Bastava una delle 2 trasformazioni...
Mentre la saga di zamasu è fantastica, narrativamente favolosa, scritta bene e avvincente. Anche Black goku molto riuscito (certo i capelli rosa si potevano evitare..) e ci è uscito pure il fan service di vegeth...ma ci sono scene epiche all’Interno.
Poi si finisce con l’estenuante torneo del potere che è proprio roba per bambini (come il personaggio di Zeno), che regala altri power up assurdi ma ci lascia anche personaggi molto buoni come jiren, troppo e alcuni hakaishin. Noioso a lungo andare ma anche qui ci sono momenti epici come il primo ultra istinto di goku contro jiren, l’ultra istinto contro kefla con quella meravigliosa onda energetica e soprattuto la trasformazione in ultra istinto completo (che da tecnica diventa trasformazione mah) con quella meravigliosa colonna sonora soprattutto il pezzo Clash of Gods..e lo scontro epico finale con jiren che passa per cattivo quando cattivo non è...
Insomma dragon ball deve piacere


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Berserk fa sembrare Game of Thrones scritto dall'autrice di Twilight. Ho sempre esitato a leggerlo perché lo scenario medievale fantasy splatter non mi attirava, dopo aver letto il primo capitolo mi sono fatto 40 volumi in due giorni.
> 
> Pensare che siccome siano "cartoni/anime" o "fumetti/manga" allora ci si debba aspettare solo cazzotti e frasi fatte e personaggi monodimensionali è estremamente superficiale, si tratta di narrazione tramite arte sequenziale, tra l'altro è la forma artistica più antica della storia. Tanti manga sono belli se non più di tanti romanzi molto amati.
> 
> ...



inutile che ti dica che arancia meccanica mi piace ma FF mi piace ancor di più 

però oh, i film BELLI piacciono anche a me, ma non credo sia necessario che un cartone debba avere certe caratteristiche per essere stupendo.

come anche un film... eyes wide shut è stupendo, ma trinità o rocky 4 a loro modo lo sono anche loro. forse anche di più.
sono solo esempi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Devi vedere quelli "giusti", noi qui siamo abituati a quelli più commerciali e spesso anche con censure, ma tra quelli che trovi solo in lingua originale c'è una serie di capolavori degli di oscar. E come per i migliori film che spesso nascono da un libro i migliori anime nascono dai manga. Li sottovalutavo pure io anni fa, ma mi son dovuto ricredere totalmente.
> 
> PS a proposito i censure italiane, pur essendo altri anni, pur trasmettendolo solo a tardissima serata, mi domando ancora come sia possibile che in Italia abbiano trasmesso Berserk praticamente senza censure



proprio non l'ho mai sentito.....

l'ultimo cartone che ho visto è archer, e mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2021)

....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma essendo un cartone io cerco certe cose, se guardo un film d'autore ne cerco altre... holly e benji per dire non credo sia una grande opera ma rimarrà sempre un cartone eccezionale.




Forse hai visto pochi titoli di animazione di un certo tipo e ti sembra che facciano tutti parte di un filone specifico. 

Quando vedi certe opere inizi ad aspettarti anche cose di livello più alto pure dai cartoni animati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Prova a leggerti Berserk, il 90% dei colossal se lo sognano un livello artistico simile e caratterizzazione dei personaggi di quel livello.



Parli di DB Super criticando Goku che fa l'********* di continuo, quando in Berserk ci sono Isidoro, Puk e Ivalera che sono diventati da anni delle macchiette continue.
Ormai Miura manco lo disegna più Puk, usa sempre quella assurda caricatura a forma di pupazzo.
Berserk per me è molto bello fino a quando Grifis trascende e diventa uno dei 5 della God Hand, poi tra magie, fate ed elfi ho perso interesse.
Oltre al fatto che Miura fa uscire un capitolo ogni 10 anni.


----------



## Kayl (9 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Parli di DB Super criticando Goku che fa l'********* di continuo, quando in Berserk ci sono Isidoro, Puk e Ivalera che sono diventati da anni delle macchiette continue.
> Ormai Miura manco lo disegna più Puk, usa sempre quella assurda caricatura a forma di pupazzo.
> Berserk per me è molto bello fino a quando Grifis trascende e diventa uno dei 5 della God Hand, poi tra magie, fate ed elfi ho perso interesse.
> Oltre al fatto che Miura fa uscire un capitolo ogni 10 anni.



Goku è il protagonista e non è mai stato così scemo neanche da bambino, Isidoro è un bambino mezzo scemo dall'inizio, Puk aveva tre funzioni: fare da minimo contraltare alla serietà e drammaticità della trama, curare Guts e fungere da spunto perché lui iniziasse nuovamente a comunicare con le persone, quest'ultima era la più importante in assoluto, ora che non c'è più bisogno che lui gli faccia da "apriscatole emotivo" Miura si limita ad usarlo per far ridere ogni tanto, le cure invece sono state limitate con l'uso della magia e l'armatura del berserker. Ivalera stessa non è mai stata nulla più che un supporto umoristico, non è stata "declassata" o altro.
Puk, Isidoro e Ivalera hanno la stessa rilevanza di Oolong, Yamcha e Lunch in pratica, non hanno lontanamente la stessa importanza del protagonista. Tra l'altro la funzione più importante di Isidoro è, a mio avviso, chiara dagli ultimi capitoli, lui deve essere un reminder di Judeau in quanto il destino di Guts sembra essere trovarsi in una situazione molto simile a quella dell'Eclisse.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Aprile 2021)

Ho riuppato il questo topic, ma tutti questi commenti me li ero persi.
Ragazzi ma c'è davvero bisogno di dire banalità come "lo Z è inarrivabile?" l'ho scritta persino io questa banalità nel mio precedente messaggio. È inutile girarci attorno, certi capolavori non si ripetono. È come per i Metallica, non hanno rifatto e mai rifaranno un Master Of Puppets. 
La cosa bella di Super è proprio la diversità! Discostandosi dai precedenti Dragonball son riusciti a fare una serie stupenda. Mille volte superiori al Gt secondo me. 
Lord Beerus è assurdo dire che sia un personaggio vergognoso, ma stiamo scherzando? È un signore della distruzione, ed è bellissimo vedere la sua evoluzione. Probabilmente gli haters di Super non hanno guardato bene la serie, non hanno colto tutti i piccoli gesti che rendono Beerus favoloso. Per esempio quando scompare il sesto universo, non dice mezza parola, ma la sua espressione rilascia tutto il dispiacere per la scomparsa del fratello. Non ammette mai chiaramente che vuole bene a Goku, eppure quando pensa che sia morto si lascia leggermente andare, ma non troppo... Io l'ho amato da matti, serie e divertente quando si parla del cibo. 

Forse c'è troppa gente nostalgica, io Dragonball lo guardavo già a 8 anni, sono un super super fan, ma quei tempi non torneranno più, come è giusto che sia e Super è davvero figo secondo me.

P.S: Parlare di Death Note, mi sembra assurdo. È un anime da adulti, complesso e che tocca tematiche serie e che va a toccare la morale dello spettatore.
Dragonball è più cartone e lo si ama anche per le sua incongruenze e per la sua leggerezza. 
Allora a sto punto parliamo anche di Bleach, che è un'altro capolavoro.... Ma non lo paragonerei mai a Dragonball... Perché dragonball è semplicemente Dragonball! Unico e favoloso.


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho riuppato il questo topic, ma tutti questi commenti me li ero persi.
> Ragazzi ma c'è davvero bisogno di dire banalità come "lo Z è inarrivabile?" l'ho scritta persino io questa banalità nel mio precedente messaggio. È inutile girarci attorno, certi capolavori non si ripetono. È come per i Metallica, non hanno rifatto e mai rifaranno un Master Of Puppets.
> La cosa bella di Super è proprio la diversità! Discostandosi dai precedenti Dragonball son riusciti a fare una serie stupenda. Mille volte superiori al Gt secondo me.
> Lord Beerus è assurdo dire che sia un personaggio vergognoso, ma stiamo scherzando? È un signore della distruzione, ed è bellissimo vedere la sua evoluzione. Probabilmente gli haters di Super non hanno guardato bene la serie, non hanno colto tutti i piccoli gesti che rendono Beerus favoloso. Per esempio quando scompare il sesto universo, non dice mezza parola, ma la sua espressione rilascia tutto il dispiacere per la scomparsa del fratello. Non ammette mai chiaramente che vuole bene a Goku, eppure quando pensa che sia morto si lascia leggermente andare, ma non troppo... Io l'ho amato da matti, serie e divertente quando si parla del cibo.
> ...



Ho letto che Toriyama ha comprato qualche giorno fa i diritti di Ken il guerriero perché vuole fare una sua versione XD


----------

